# [2018] How happy are you with your Marriott ownership?



## SueDonJ

Unbelievably, another five years have passed since the last poll, with significant changes to products and the correlated loyalty program, Marriott Rewards. It's time for a re-boot. 

(2013 poll thread locked and un-stuck here.)

Please add your vote; note you can choose two options if you need to vent some frustration with inevitable changes. 

Thanks for participating!


----------



## willfly13

Thanks for doing the survey!  Interesting to see the results.


----------



## JCBOSS76

I said I was a bit unhappy in this survey.  That reflects my current feelings after purchasing another 2000 VC Points and another Grand Vista week.  This got me to the Presidential level with lots of "perks".  My main gripe is that I was given a pitch about how easy it is to acquire sought after weeks at various locations and then rent them for a great ROI on my investment. As I have discovered, there are a large number of issues that make it difficult and very time consuming to receive enough payback to make this investment work.  For example, I was told I would get 30% discount in points if I made a minor change to my reservation inside the 60 day window.  That's true but it turns out that the points can't be banked into the next year so they expire at the end of the year, they can only be used to book a unit with in 60 days of occupying it!  So these points are difficult to use for anything for myself and difficult to acquire something that has rental value.
They showed me VacationCandy web site showing the great $$ listings.  Then I found that VactionCandy jacks up your asking price by $500 plus fees sowhat I would receive was much smaller.

I am just trying my first attempt at this and so I don't know how this will turn out. I booked 3 weeks at a site for Thanksgiving 2019 due to the good $/point value but the 30% point discount I will likely not be able to get value from.

I have used my previous points and weeks for vacations for more than 15 years and have been mostly very happy.


----------



## Finntastic

Just recently stayed at Beach Place Towers in Fort Lauderdale on a Sunday post cruise. Second time we have stayed there.  Wonderful after a cruise.  Great amenities and great location.  We were flying out next day and it was great to be able to have laundry facilities and repack in comfort.  Tons of dining options in walking distance.  Even on only 1500 points we could come vacation for a week in a studio with 3 people for a week.


----------



## GRCTahoe

SueDonJ said:


> Unbelievably, another five years have passed since the last poll, with significant changes to products and the correlated loyalty program, Marriott Rewards. It's time for a re-boot.
> 
> (2013 poll thread locked and un-stuck here.)
> 
> Please add your vote; note you can choose two options if you need to vent some frustration with inevitable changes.
> 
> Thanks for participating!



I wonder if you could add the question if the voter purchased before 2010 or after. To see if there is a divide to the response.


----------



## Steve Fatula

What if both (like me)?


----------



## Mr. Vker

We bought in 2005. Converted our weeks to points. We are very happy with our membership and flexibility. Would we buy now? Probably not.


----------



## pumbug

We bought in 2002 and have used our weeks very successfully.   We lock off the 2BR into 2 weeks/yr....deposit the lock off with II and usually use the 1 BR at Shadow Ridge around Thanksgiving combining it with family get together in Los Angeles.
I learned a long time ago to trade the lock off into Marriott locations with no lock offs....therefore getting at least a 1 BR and often a 2 BR.
Being retired and able to go on a moments notice we find some great opportunities on the II 1 to 59 moment notice listings..   
Most recently in April 2018 we traded a lock off for a 2BR at KoOlina in Hawaii..".and Next month, March 2019 we traded two lock offs for successive weeks in a 2BR at Phuket Beach Club...that’s 3 weeks in 2BR units for 3 hotel size room lock offs.  We are very pleased with these results.
If you plan, are flexible and do not think of the T/S as an investment but vacations, they’re worth the cost.


----------



## bazzap

We bought direct from Marriott, starting around 2003 with weeks in all the MVC regions 
We discovered resale from friends and TUG and have bought more using brokers in recent years.
We enrolled all our eligible weeks, including early resales, in the points programme as soon as the option was available.
We enjoy our ownership and the flexibility of home weeks, lock offs, Interval exchange, electing weeks for points, renting extra weeks / points...etc
If we were starting again now, we would still buy into Marriott, but only resale weeks and only in the resorts we would really want to visit most years.


----------



## pspercy

Our ownership is two 1br (now) enrolled weeks, one odd year and one even year, one bought in 2008, the other a year later. We bought to occupy not rent or trade.

In hindsight we should've bought one 2br EOY with the option to lock-off.

The points system allows lots of flexibility, for example we converted to points then banked last year's points so we're going for a full two weeks this year

MFs keep rising of course but MOC seems well run.


----------



## raffal

Mr. Vker said:


> We bought in 2005. Converted our weeks to points. We are very happy with our membership and flexibility. Would we buy now? Probably not.


Why wouldnt you , out of curiosity?
Raf


----------



## Mr. Vker

raffal said:


> Why wouldnt you , out of curiosity?
> Raf



We wouldn't by DC points out right I should have said-unless secondary market. I don't think they are as good a value as weeks tied with points.


----------



## pianodinosaur

Very happy!  Just purchased my second MVC week at Legend’s Edge on EBAY.  I purchased my first week about 9 years ago at Mountain Valley Lodge.


----------



## hjp

Was very happy; however, with the introduction of the points system, I am very unhappy.  I refuse to buy the points and feel the scheme was another way to get to my pocketbook.  Prior to points, we had no problem trading weeks.  With the points, we also find it difficult to get a good week at our home resort whereas previous to points, we did not experience such problems.


----------



## Nonnie Capurro

hjp said:


> Was very happy; however, with the introduction of the points system, I am very unhappy.  I refuse to buy the points and feel the scheme was another way to get to my pocketbook.  Prior to points, we had no problem trading weeks.  With the points, we also find it difficult to get a good week at our home resort whereas previous to points, we did not experience such problems.


We like ours!  We originally bought a 2 bedroom in 2000 in Maui.  In 2008 we upgraded to an Ocean Front Villa 3 bedroom fixed week 50.  Shortly after they stopped selling deeded weeks.  We signed up to convert to points when we didn't want to use our fixed week.  The point value for our villa  is 10,225 points and we love the flexibility of using the vacation club points anywhere. It's not for everyone but it works for us because we use it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEScottzz

We're pretty happy. 

We've been owners for about 5 years, starting with 2500 points bought at retail. We've subsequently purchased a bundle deal and, most recently, a handful of resale points that got us to Presidential. 

We like it because it disciplines us to plan vacations, and we get to stay at much nicer places than we otherwise would. I would never recommend MVC as a value proposition. It's really a lifestyle choice for those who can afford it.


----------



## Luvtoride

unfortunately, my vote this time slipped to the 2nd category of being mostly happy with our ownership, after our recent Explorer Collection Collette Tour.  See my separate detailed assessment in another thread I just posted about the tour. 
I don't think that MVC is doing its owners justice with offerings such as this Collette Tour.  We are all used to a certain level of accommodations, food options etc and this company's tour just did not meet ours.  I really wanted to enjoy all aspects of the tour, but overall we were disappointed and won't be booking another anytime soon.  
There are other tour companies out there and perhaps offering some of the higher level tour options such as Tauck,  which I hear is very good, is a better way to cover all bases of owners expectations. 
Our "happiness" with our MVC ownership just dropped with this recent experience.


----------



## fdough1

I would say pretty happy We started with 2500 points in 2014 and have build up to 15K over the last 5 years. I read a lot on this forum about not cost effective and expensive...yep...but it forces us to schedule several vacations a year by ourselves or with our kids (grown and gone). We haven’t had a bad vacation yet and I like how the offerings are expanding.

So would I do it again...yep.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93

Owner for about a year and a half now...waiting to post until I got a little experience under my belt.

Bought 3K points retail in April 2018 (yeah, I know...) before I found TUG but it was water under the bridge so I decided to use it for the best value, leveraging the best case scenario for DC points vs. Bonvoy points vs. paying cash retail and have been happy so far with both availability (even at 10 months for this lowly "Owner" status) and value.

We subsequently bought two resale MGV gold 2BR LO weeks with free 2019 usage, which I parlayed into a free week at Ocean Pointe this year and $1700 rental income.  We also bought a couple of free SVV weeks as well, one with 2019 free usage with gave me another $900.  After the MGV week costs I cleared about $1400 and the free week's stay at OP in June.  All in all a considerably better ROI than my points purchase, but heck the points purchase is what drove me to research which brought me here.  

The really cool thing about owning (as others have said) is that you plan WAY ahead.  I have 2020 totally planned minus flights.  I have 2021 pencilled in pending a trade request in II (or we'll just use DC points) for Hawaii around Memorial Day and a second honeymoon in Italy in the fall with Bonvoy points and five-night packages.

Yeah, it's expensive, I suppose, and I'll probably faint when the MF bills come in the mail, but we're VERY happy so far.


----------



## Bodie

I've been thinking about using Collette for a Sicily tour.   Think I will just do it on my own.  Thanks for the input.  Frankly, I think the value of most of these outside vendor trips (cruises, land) are waaaay too point intensive.


Luvtoride said:


> unfortunately, my vote this time slipped to the 2nd category of being mostly happy with our ownership, after our recent Explorer Collection Collette Tour.  See my separate detailed assessment in another thread I just posted about the tour.
> I don't think that MVC is doing its owners justice with offerings such as this Collette Tour.  We are all used to a certain level of accommodations, food options etc and this company's tour just did not meet ours.  I really wanted to enjoy all aspects of the tour, but overall we were disappointed and won't be booking another anytime soon.
> There are other tour companies out there and perhaps offering some of the higher level tour options such as Tauck,  which I hear is very good, is a better way to cover all bases of owners expectations.
> Our "happiness" with our MVC ownership just dropped with this recent experience.


 de


----------



## brianfox

In 2006 my wife and I had twins that were just old enough to travel.  We decided to look into timeshare as a vacation method, realizing hotel rooms were not going to hack it.  We took a 4 day intro package at Ko Olina and fell in love with the place.  Although we were tempted to buy, we decided to pass and learn about timeshare.
We stumbled across TUG and spent the next year learning and tracking timeshare resales.
Back then a Ko Olina week was going for upwards of $60K from Marriott and $20K on the resale market.

At that time, we were still pretty green, so we ignored TUG's second commandment "Thou shalt buy where you will stay often".  We bought a Branson Willow Ridge week and a Desert Springs Villas II week.  Our intention was to exchange these for prime Ko Olina weeks, while having traders with low maintenance fees.  This did not work out very well, as our target weeks were 2BR.  In Summer.  In Hawaii.  It took lots of planning and checking every single day for exchanges.  Based on that alone, our intro to Marriott was not that great.  We got some good trades, and a lot of gray hair waiting for them.  But then again we were trying to squeeze diamonds from stone.  We ended up selling those weeks, taking a bit of a loss (about $2000).  This wasn't based just on what we paid vs sold.  I included the value of weeks we exchanged into vs what it would have cost to rent into those weeks.  The closing fees for buying and selling really added up, BTW...

Around 2010, the bottom fell out of the timeshare market.  Ko Olina weeks were now $10K or less resale.  So we purchased two weeks at $9500 each.
Then between 2015-2017 we purchased three Waiohai weeks for $5000 each.  We rented our Ko Olina weeks every year, netting around $1K each.
We've gotten value from our Waiohai each year because we pay about $2200 in MF and renting into Waiohai would be about $2800-$3100 per week.
The Ko Olina weeks are worth about $7000 per week resale and the Waiohai are worth around $8000 a week resale.
So, we are going into 2020 at a net positive for our ownership.
Meaning that if we sold them all today, while we would have less money than we spent to get them (after selling fees), we have gotten value from rental income and savings of MF vs renting.

It hurts to put out $11K every January for MF, especially with MF ever increasing.  Credit card reward points earned help counter that pain.
But we are guaranteed to have our consecutive 3 weeks in the summer every year.
Renting the Ko Olina units are easy as can be.
I don't have to deal with Interval (my membership has long expired).

For us, ownership has been fantastic.  Even if the prices dropped by half again, we would not be complaining.
We found the way to make our once lofty goals maintainable.  It works for our case, but probably not for many other cases.
When our kids leave the nest, maybe our goal will change to stay at different hard-to-get locations every year.
If that happens, we would probably not be exchanging our high-MF weeks, instead renting them out and renting into the places we want to stay.
In a case like that it might make more sense to just sell our weeks, and just rent.

So we tried it both ways - first ignoring important TUG guidelines, then following them.

*What did not work well:*
Buying a "low cost, low MF" trader and trying to exchange into difficult locations
Buying into a location that we had to give away for free (Willow Ridge)

*What worked well:*
Having the same plan to execute year after year
Renting until we were able to afford to execute the purchase plan
Buying into a property only after tracking it for at least a year (every deal we thought we'd never see again, we saw again...)
Buying into the location we wanted to stay at
Buying into a location that will not be difficult to unload

I can honestly say that all of the advice I received on TUG was incredibly helpful, while everything we were told by Marriott salespeople was wildly inaccurate.
It's not often that Good vs Evil is so evident.


----------



## sandcfort

jmhpsu93 said:


> Owner for about a year and a half now...waiting to post until I got a little experience under my belt.
> 
> Bought 3K points retail in April 2018 (yeah, I know...) before I found TUG but it was water under the bridge so I decided to use it for the best value, leveraging the best case scenario for DC points vs. Bonvoy points vs. paying cash retail and have been happy so far with both availability (even at 10 months for this lowly "Owner" status) and value.
> 
> We subsequently bought two resale MGV gold 2BR LO weeks with free 2019 usage, which I parlayed into a free week at Ocean Pointe this year and $1700 rental income.  We also bought a couple of free SVV weeks as well, one with 2019 free usage with gave me another $900.  After the MGV week costs I cleared about $1400 and the free week's stay at OP in June.  All in all a considerably better ROI than my points purchase, but heck the points purchase is what drove me to research which brought me here.
> 
> The really cool thing about owning (as others have said) is that you plan WAY ahead.  I have 2020 totally planned minus flights.  I have 2021 pencilled in pending a trade request in II (or we'll just use DC points) for Hawaii around Memorial Day and a second honeymoon in Italy in the fall with Bonvoy points and five-night packages.
> 
> Yeah, it's expensive, I suppose, and I'll probably faint when the MF bills come in the mail, but we're VERY happy so far.


What are free SVV weeks?


----------



## pedro47

We are happy campers.


----------



## dioxide45

sandcfort said:


> What are free SVV weeks?


Sheraton Vistana Villages. The weeks that are free these days are usually the non mandatory phases that don't include StarOptions.


----------



## jmhpsu93

dioxide45 said:


> Sheraton Vistana Villages. The weeks that are free these days are usually the non mandatory phases that don't include StarOptions.


+1.

We "bought" (were given) two 2 BR LO Platinum non-mandatory weeks (Amelia and St. Augustine), one of which included free 2019 usage.


----------



## winger

Resorts are nice, but current website problems preventing me from paying maintenance fees is really weighing in me.


----------



## pedro47

I just wish Marriott's would add some resorts in North Carolina, Ocean City, Maryland and Charleston, SC.


----------



## gwberg

Not sure how we feel. In 2017 we purchased 1500 MVC points and finally used our bonus 1500 points last November at Grand Chateau and banked our 2019 year’s 1500. Love the Grand Chateau resort. We went to an “update” there but didn’t buy more points. We did purchase a package for $1495 and agreed to return for another pitch this May on a 4 nite stay at Chateau (1 bedroom). Why the package? It comes with 150K reward points. We had used Marriot reward points and SPG points for hotel stays and loved them. The main reason we’re ambivalent is we also own Vistana (our first timeshare), which we bought long before Marriott. We recently purchased another 60K Flex points which brings us to level 3. We bought in order to take advantage of Marriott buying Sheraton and we hope to combine both program points to maximize our ownership. The glitch is no one can tell us when or how the two programs will be combined (or if?). On top of that we are Gold owners of Wyndham. It’s getting very complicated and expensive. On the hand, we’ve had wonderful vacations over the years. I welcome any and all comments or suggestions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93

pedro47 said:


> I just wish Marriott's would add some resorts in North Carolina, Ocean City, Maryland and Charleston, SC.


I think OC MD is a non-starter...no place to put it with the footprint MVCs usually have.  Also that is a nine month resort town (that place is dead in January - like nothing is open) vs. a place like Hilton Head which has some year-round interest.


----------



## BostonKingB

How do you lock off your unit and trade it separately?   I have always used II for trading using a friend's account who was an owner.  Thinking about just buying a 2BR Marriott timeshare of my own and either trading it for a week I want (or 2 weeks, assuming what people are saying about trading a lockoff unit could work on II).   Plus II has given me accommodation certs and we don't mind trying different places even if they aren't super fancy.


----------



## Yuz

I purchased my first annual 2B White week at DS II in 2001 on the secondary market for $10K. The second every other odd year at the same resort in 2008 for free during the market slide . We could be poster ads for the program. We annually have booked the units for Thanksgiving week. With the location in one of M premier resorts and with TH week we have received every trade request we have every made including deciding summer of 2018 we wanted to do the Ko Olina at NY eve with the family. I will say we typically make a request 9 months or so out and the exchange criteria has modified over the years with MVCI and II but we continue to work out all our requests including several into the Hyatt Carmel and a few of the Four Seasons properties.
We generally lock off and exchange into whatever is available plus don’t mind the small uptick for a larger room if required to get what we want. We are both retired and have grown children, grandchildren and friends that are always willing to travel with and so filling the extra space is a pleasure.
We have sat through the Destinations Points Program and it is filled with mis-representations, false promises, has needs for continual investments to secure time in the premier resorts, during peak times and has a very small inventory pool.
If you want to use a M effectively you must have a Legacy timeshare and hold on to it dearly. We have cousins that bought into the program and gave up their Hawaii legacy units... they are dealing with the disappointment and the $90K additional investment to go Presidents Club.  
Now that M owns II it’s a dream come true...Accomodation Certs deposited continually, reduced Plat 5 year memberships and no exchange fee for Sheraton or Westin ...

LOVE OUR M TS


----------



## dr.debs

I am always happy with the Marriott facilities, but I own resale and find it difficult to reserve the weeks I want (I have a school age DTR) and all the changes and escalating fees, increasing II fees, and more restrictions on exchanging make my units less useful. Once retirement sets in I might be happier with them.


----------



## LaurieI

I’m happy but I wish Marriott would have more resorts in the Southwest, I.e., New Mexico, Colorado, Utah...


----------



## johnwward

_[Deleted, discussion here: The $99.00 ripoff]_


----------



## win555

I'm not an owner but I could not understand why so many people are happy with Marriott? My reading is Marriott is not very nice to resale owners. Are most of the responses from people who bought from developer? Perhaps there a bit of Stockholm syndrome going on? What am I missing?




dr.debs said:


> I am always happy with the Marriott facilities, but I own resale and find it difficult to reserve the weeks I want (I have a school age DTR) and all the changes and escalating fees, increasing II fees, and more restrictions on exchanging make my units less useful. Once retirement sets in I might be happier with them.


----------



## MICROZE

I am happy with both DCP-Points Exchanges [MVCI] & Weeks-Exchanges [via II].
Like the MF-Payments online using our AMEX-Bonvoy [6-Points/$].
Really like the ability to search [Filter on Location/Name] and check based on monthly calendar.
Like that Marriott lets me check availability [13-Months out] whether I have points or not.
Really like the Single-Fee Club-Dues that covers Exchanges/Changes/Cancellations/Banking/Borrowing.
Like that I can bank 2-Years out and not pay any fees.
Really like that I can put a reservation On-Hold while I check other permutations and make other arrangements.
Like the consistency of quality and standards across all resorts.
*RITZ*: Really like the ability to book Ritz properties and more recently the expanding choices in cities with the Pulse collection.
*BONVOY*: Love the ability to get preferred treatment [due to Bonvoy Titanium] and upgrades in some resorts [e.g. Breakfast in Australia & Free-Breakfast at Ritz St. Thomas].
*INTERVAL*: Love the fact that I have paid ZERO M-M Exchange Fees [exception Size-Upgrade] in the last 3 years. Like the unlimited Zero-Fee II-Changes now includes Westin/Sheraton.

The one thing I dislike is having to call up to cancel a reservation. With COVID they are only operational 9:00-5:00pm EST which is inconvenient.

*Q*: Why is the total of the Poll 109%?


----------



## win555

MICROZE said:


> I am happy with both DCP-Points Exchanges [MVCI] & Weeks-Exchanges [via II].
> Like the MF-Payments online using our AMEX-Bonvoy [6-Points/$].
> Really like the ability to search [Filter on Location/Name] and check based on monthly calendar.
> Like that Marriott lets me check availability [13-Months out] whether I have points or not.
> Really like the Single-Fee Club-Dues that covers Exchanges/Changes/Cancellations/Banking/Borrowing.
> Like that I can bank 2-Years out.
> Really like that I can put a reservation On-Hold while I check other permutations and make other arrangements.
> Like the consistency of quality and standards across all resorts.
> Really like the ability to book Ritz properties and more recently the expanding choices in cities with the Pulse collection.
> Love the ability to get preferred treatment [due to Bonvoy Titanium] and upgrades in some resorts [e.g. Breakfast in Australia & Free-Breakfast at Ritz St. Thomas].
> 
> The one thing I dislike is having to call up to cancel a reservation. With COVID they are only operational 9:00-5:00pm EST which is inconvenient.
> 
> *Q*: Why is the total of the Poll 109%?



Maybe I should start a separate thread. But quick Q: did you purchase from developer? Are any of these benefits available to resale buyers?


----------



## MICROZE

We purchased 2BR EY-IV Ko'Olina resale and enrolled when given the option by paying the $995 Enrollment-Fee.
Later purchased a hybrid POINTS + 2BR Desert-Springs to reach Presidential. The hybrid sale worked out to $6.50/Point.
Recently purchased 3K-POINTS to make Chairman's [not sure why] as we already had Titanium for as long as we own [hope for life] + 13-Months preference.
Even though the POINTS purchase was expensive ~$10/Point we received close to 1M-Bonvoy [including CC 6X] as incentive.

Waiting on the update of the merged programs [VSN + MVCI] as we are both Chairman's [MVCI] + 5-Star [VSN].


----------



## win555

MICROZE said:


> We purchased 2BR EY-IV Ko'Olina resale and enrolled when given the option by paying the $995 Enrollment-Fee.
> Later purchased a hybrid POINTS + 2BR Desert-Springs to reach Presidential. The hybrid sale worked out to $6.50/Point.
> Recently purchased 3K-POINTS to make Chairman's [not sure why] as we already had Titanium for as long as we own [hope for life] + 13-Months preference.
> Even though the POINTS purchase was expensive ~$10/Point we received close to 1M-Bonvoy [including CC 6X] as incentive.


Ok. Looks like you have invested six figures or more in Marriott.


----------



## MICROZE

win555 said:


> Ok. Looks like you have invested six figures or more in Marriott.


Very close to 6 figures.

However, I have no regrets as we have enjoyed some very nice vacations having visited almost every Ritz & St. Regis in the world.
Between Marriott [7-Weeks/Year] + Vistana [14-Weeks/Year] we accrue 21-Weeks [After Lock-Off] which results in ~$21K-MF/Year.
Figured out a way to travel for close to free by renting out almost all of our VSN-Weeks for ~$35K/Year.


----------



## csalter2

win555 said:


> I'm not an owner but I could not understand why so many people are happy with Marriott? My reading is Marriott is not very nice to resale owners. Are most of the responses from people who bought from developer? Perhaps there a bit of Stockholm syndrome going on? What am I missing?



give me a second and I’ll explain.


----------



## TravelTime

win555 said:


> I'm not an owner but I could not understand why so many people are happy with Marriott? My reading is Marriott is not very nice to resale owners. Are most of the responses from people who bought from developer? Perhaps there a bit of Stockholm syndrome going on? What am I missing?



I bought Marriott resale (weeks and points) and all my weeks are enrolled in the MVC DP program. I was not happy with weeks but I really do like the DP program. It is expensive, even resale. I like the flexibility of booking what I want and rolling DPs over. I am Presidential level and have extra perks that I wish I could figure out how to use. I also like getting extra Marriott hotel points as a Presidential level member. I can have the best of both the timeshare and hotel world. The DP program has been especially helpful this year with Covid since many owners lost their fixed weeks and had to deposit them in II. I canceled all my DP reservations for 2020 and will roll over the points to 2021. My fear now is what will be available to book with DPs in 2021 if the worldwide shutdowns continue. I would like to visit the MVCs in Hawaii, Aruba, and St Thomas. But the travel restrictions and lack of flights are getting in the way. I am in a wait and see mode to see where we can go in 2021. But the longer I wait to book, the harder it gets to find reservations. It is like a chicken and the egg. I may just need to book some DP reservations and cancel if I can‘t get there. MVC is being flexible if we book something and need to cancel later because it is not open or we can‘t get flights. Keeping my DPs unbooked is problematic now because they will eventually expire. Also since I canceled DPs for 2020, I have way too many DPs to use in 2021. I am not sure I can use them all in 2021 and once rolled over, it is use it or lose it unless MVC makes an exception since travel is unopen.

P.S. MVC has treated me like an owner even though I bought resale. They do not discriminate after you close. They hassle you a bit during the closing process but all is well after that. At least that has been my case with the DP program. I paid MVC $2 a point to enroll my weeks (now they charge $3 a point). That was not a small amount of money. After you pay to enroll points, MVC loves you. And being Presidential level, they thank me at the resorts and give me extra service. Perhaps they are hassling resale week owners who are unenrolled. MVC does not like weeks owners since they want all weeks in the trust. They have no way to differentiate developer purchases from resale purchasers in the DP program. They would need to look up my account and look for the data hidden within it that says how I bought. If they ever do that, I correct them and tell them that I paid MVC to enroll my points and I paid to enroll my weeks directly with MVC so I am a full member. This never happens at the resorts and rarely happens on the phone either. I am not sure the front line workers have access to that data anyway.


----------



## csalter2

win555 said:


> Maybe I should start a separate thread. But quick Q: did you purchase from developer? Are any of these benefits available to resale buyers?



Marriott owners are happy for the most part because they are pleased with the quality and consistency of he resorts as well as the resort locations. When Marriott sold only weeks the only thing the were not able to do is to exchange their week for hotel points. That wasn’t the best value for your week so there really wasn’t a downside to buying resale.

‘Now Marriott only sells points in the US. You can buy points on the resale market but Marriott changes an additional $3 per point on the resale purchase. Once that fee is paid those points have all he same benefits as points bought directly from Marriott.

So you’re correct in not being an owner, it’s hard to understand why owners like it so much. However like all other timeshare owners we don’t like having t pay that maintenance fee each year.  We do at least knowing that whatever property is it’s well maintained and provides great accommodations. I can’t say that for my other timeshare Diamond Resorts.


----------



## TravelTime

csalter2 said:


> Marriott owners are happy for the most part because they are pleased with the quality and consistency of he resorts as well as the resort locations. When Marriott sold only weeks the only thing the were not able to do is to exchange their week for hotel points. That wasn’t the best value for your week so there really wasn’t a downside to buying resale.
> 
> ‘Now Marriott only sells points in the US. You can buy points on the resale market but Marriott changes an additional $3 per point on the resale purchase. Once that fee is paid those points have all he same benefits as points bought directly from Marriott.
> 
> So you’re correct in not being an owner, it’s hard to understand why owners like it so much. However like all other timeshare owners we don’t like having t pay that maintenance fee each year.  We do at least knowing that whatever property is it’s well maintained and provides great accommodations. I can’t say that for my other timeshare Diamond Resorts.



Yes I agree with @csalter2 and @MICROZE  I like the ability to book the Ritz Carltons. That is why I wanted to get to Presidential level. I really like the quality and consistency at all MVC resorts and having the kitchen and separate bedroom compared with a hotel. I like views so I like that we can pick the view with points. That is not possible with II. I never liked the uncertainly with private rentals through Airbnb. Now with Covid, I am really happy to be a Marriott owner. My biggest wish is that MVC had more resorts and more places to use my DPs. MVC does have the most internationally but it is still not enough. I wish they would expand in the Caribbean, Mexico and ocean side resorts in Asia. I am a beach goer and would like to have more coastal and beachside destinations. Some owners want more locations in the USA and Europe. With Covid, I would now like more options in the USA that we could drive to. They do have good coverage in California (where we live) and Florida though. But I would like more. I would like as many options as possible to use DPs. They have many non-MVC options like cruises and tours but they are a bad deal using points.


----------



## TravelTime

MICROZE said:


> The one thing I dislike is having to call up to cancel a reservation. With COVID they are only operational 9:00-5:00pm EST which is inconvenient.



Yes I hate this. They need to allow online cancellations. Vistana has online cancellation so I rarely need to call. We used to be able to text MVC and cancel. That at least was better than calling but not as convenient as online cancellation would be. Now they have gotten rid of their texting service. Why did they get rid of texting?


----------



## TravelTime

Yuz said:


> If you want to use a M effectively you must have a Legacy timeshare and hold on to it dearly. We have cousins that bought into the program and gave up their Hawaii legacy units... they are dealing with the disappointment and the $90K additional investment to go Presidents Club.



I am confused with this part. Why did they lose their Hawaii legacy weeks? I have enrolled weeks and I can still use it as a week or convert to DPs every year. If they paid the pre-2010 enrollment fee, I think it was only $995 to enroll a week and they would still own the underlying week and could use it of they wanted. I would love to know what happened in their case.


----------



## bazzap

TravelTime said:


> I am confused with this part. Why did they lose their Hawaii legacy weeks? I have enrolled weeks and I can still use it as a week or convert to DPs every year. If they paid the pre-2010 enrollment fee, I think it was only $995 to enroll a week and they would still own the underlying week and could use it of they wanted. I would love to know what happened in their case.


I recall that it was even cheaper than that, I believe $595 to enrol one week. 
We paid just $695 to enrol all of our eligible weeks.
As you say though, this just gave the option to elect our weeks for points each year (or not), we still retained our weeks ownership with all the benefits they offer.


----------



## TravelTime

bazzap said:


> I recall that it was even cheaper than that, I believe $595 to enrol one week.
> We paid just $695 to enrol all of our eligible weeks.
> As you say though, this just gave the option to elect our weeks for points each year (or not), we still retained our weeks ownership with all the benefits they offer.



Wow, I wish I had owned MVC pre-2010. It was a bargain back then. Now it is expensive to get into the DP program even via resale. I paid a fortune even though I bought resale and a hybrid package. I am happy as long as I don’t think about my investment or the MFs. I hope I will get a break when they merge MVC and Vistana. I am holding onto my Westin Marriott week with the hope they will offer cheap enrollment. Otherwise, I am happy using Vistana’s program.


----------



## MICROZE

bazzap said:


> I recall that it was even cheaper than that, I believe $595 to enrol one week.
> We paid just $695 to enrol all of our eligible weeks.
> As you say though, this just gave the option to elect our weeks for points each year (or not), we still retained our weeks ownership with all the benefits they offer.


Just checked my XLS-FIle. We paid $1495 to enroll.

$595: Enrollment-Fee
$900: Penalty for Resale-Enrollment.
The $595 was credited back when we later purchased Points. Thus we ended up paying a sum total of $900 to enroll our 2BR-EY Ko'Olina-Week [purchased Pre-2010].

As time went on, I got wiser to not purchase anymore Hawaii units due to the high MF.
Thus I settled on Kierland [Resale: 5 x WKV 2BR-EY Platinum+ for ~$65K]. 
These accrue 740500-SO/Year [148100 x 5]. 
These have MF: $8K/Year but bring in $25K/Year Rental-Income.


----------



## TravelTime

MICROZE said:


> Just checked my XLS-FIle. We paid $1495 to enroll.
> 
> $595: Enrollment-Fee
> $900: Penalty for Resale-Enrollment.
> The $595 was credited back when we later purchased Points. Thus we ended up paying a sum total of $900 to enroll our 2BR-EY Ko'Olina-Week [purchased Pre-2010].
> 
> As time went on, I got wiser to not purchase anymore Hawaii units due to the high MF.
> Thus I settled on Kierland [Resale: 5 x WKV 2BR-EY Platinum+ for ~$65K].
> These accrue 740500-SO/Year [148100 x 5].
> These have MF: $8K/Year but bring in $25K/Year Rental-Income.



How much were MVC developer weeks pre-2010?


----------



## tugcccsp

I am a weeks owner, purchased resale, and Marriott has treated me very well, both on phone calls, and at the resorts.


----------



## MICROZE

TravelTime said:


> How much were MVC developer weeks pre-2010?


Developer weeks at Ko'Olina were north of $35K for an EY-2BR Island-View.
While resale was also high. In 2006 we paid $17K for an EY-2BR-IV. You can get these for half now.


----------



## TravelTime

MICROZE said:


> Developer weeks at Ko'Olina were north of $35K for an EY-2BR Island-View.
> While resale was also high. In 2006 we paid $17K for an EY-2BR-IV. You can get these for half now.



Oh wow! I thought my enrolled DPs and resale weeks were expensive. No wonder they allowed pre-2010 owners to enroll for $1495. You had already paid more than your fair share. All in, I think I have paid $55K for the points and enrolled weeks. I get over 11K DPs per year which gets me to Presidential level. MVC has tried to offer me a hybrid package to get to Chairman’s level but I said no. Right now, there is no real perk except more time to roll over and use DPs at Chairman level. But the sales person said they are changing Chairman’s level with the integration and if I get in before, I would be grandfathered into the new level that will be above Chairman’s level. I initially signed up but rescinded within 5 days because I got home and realized there is too much uncertainty. That was last December 2019 when we were in Timber Creek in South Tahoe. Now with Covid, there is even more uncertainty so I can’t imagine buying into Chairman’s level with the gamble I might get upgraded to something better. I am taking my bet on that MVC will allow me to enroll my Vistana week for $1000-$2000 and I can reach Chariman’s level and possibly get upgraded to the next level. My Vistana Maui EOY week will likely be worth the same as an EOY Ko Olina week. That is a lot of DPs. Now that I am writing this, it seems unlikely. MVC has all the power.


----------



## TravelTime

MICROZE said:


> Developer weeks at Ko'Olina were north of $35K for an EY-2BR Island-View.
> While resale was also high. In 2006 we paid $17K for an EY-2BR-IV. You can get these for half now.



Okay I just realized you bought resale and then were able to enroll it all in for $900. All in, you are under $18K. That is reasonable. Great deal and strategy.


----------



## pedro47

I wish Marriott’s had more resorts in North Carolina, Baltimore/Washington,DC, and in Charleston, SC or Savanna, Georgia areas


----------



## TXTortoise

Maui pre-2010 price points


----------



## gln60

We are very happy with our Marriot ownership...we purchased 2BR 2ba Harbour Lake(first few years the name was Horizons) in a trailer on the site Pre Construction price about 20 years ago..we decided to purchase DC Points during a stay at Frenchman’s Cove in 2013....and additional points during a stay at Crystal Shores in 2019....over the years we have vacationed at many top notch resorts through II exchanges for a fraction of the price that paying cash would have cost...occaisionaly we use DC Points for weekly vacations,but most times we add 2,3 or 4 days to a weekly exchange.....being a part of the “Marriot Family”has worked out for us very well for us.


----------



## gln60

MICROZE said:


> I am happy with both DCP-Points Exchanges [MVCI] & Weeks-Exchanges [via II].
> Like the MF-Payments online using our AMEX-Bonvoy [6-Points/$].
> Really like the ability to search [Filter on Location/Name] and check based on monthly calendar.
> Like that Marriott lets me check availability [13-Months out] whether I have points or not.
> Really like the Single-Fee Club-Dues that covers Exchanges/Changes/Cancellations/Banking/Borrowing.
> Like that I can bank 2-Years out and not pay any fees.
> Really like that I can put a reservation On-Hold while I check other permutations and make other arrangements.
> Like the consistency of quality and standards across all resorts.
> *RITZ*: Really like the ability to book Ritz properties and more recently the expanding choices in cities with the Pulse collection.
> *BONVOY*: Love the ability to get preferred treatment [due to Bonvoy Titanium] and upgrades in some resorts [e.g. Breakfast in Australia & Free-Breakfast at Ritz St. Thomas].
> *INTERVAL*: Love the fact that I have paid ZERO M-M Exchange Fees [exception Size-Upgrade] in the last 3 years. Like the unlimited Zero-Fee II-Changes now includes Westin/Sheraton.
> 
> The one thing I dislike is having to call up to cancel a reservation. With COVID they are only operational 9:00-5:00pm EST which is inconvenient.
> 
> *Q*: Why is the total of the Poll 109%?


Well stated Michael


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> Okay I just realized you bought resale and then were able to enroll it all in for $900. All in, you are under $18K. That is reasonable. Great deal and strategy.


I think for initial enrollment prices it was as follows;
Internal Weeks
One week - $595
Two or more weeks - $695

External Weeks
One Week - $1,495
Two or more weeks - $1,995


----------



## frank808

win555 said:


> Maybe I should start a separate thread. But quick Q: did you purchase from developer? Are any of these benefits available to resale buyers?


I bought no units from the developer. But last year I did purchase 5000 DP points at $11 to enroll my two fractionals and two weeks.

For the previous decade I have only owned resale weeks and am happy owner. If I was not happy with Marriott, I would not have bought direct last year.

Now is Marriott perfect with resale owners? No, but I find they treat resale owners decently. When you buy into a system (direct or resale) and understand the rules, you tend to be a happy owner.

If MVC or HGVC change the deeded rules AFTER purchase, I would be very unhappy owner.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## itznae2u

tugcccsp said:


> I am a weeks owner, purchased resale, and Marriott has treated me very well, both on phone calls, and at the resorts.



How do I purchase a resale?


----------



## TXTortoise

You can buy resale weeks and points from well-known brokers, Redweek.com, individuals, TUG Marketplace, etc.

Decide what you are after, maybe do a bit of searching for informative threads on here and look at the Marriott FAQs at the top, and go from there.


----------



## LMills

tugcccsp said:


> I am a weeks owner, purchased resale, and Marriott has treated me very well, both on phone calls, and at the resorts.


Did you ever try to find out if you can enroll your resale purchase into Marriott's programs?  If yes, were you successful?  Also, who did you have to contact?


----------



## LeeSoFL

We did our first Club purchase in 2014, 7000 pts, then 3000 more a few months later.  Two weeks ago, we decided to drive over to Marco Island for six nights, just to get our toes back into a vacation experience.  Great resort with excellent social distancing rules.  All guests complied and we had a wonderful time.  One cloudy morning, we called to do a presentation, more because they were offering a $200 Visa card.  Very low key, easy going sales agent who offered a great deal.  We bought 3000 points, and bought a resale week from Marriott.  The week can be used, or converted to 2500 MVC points annually.  The price came out to about $6 a point for the 5500 we added.  It's an odd time to decide to jump to Chairman, but there has to be a rosier future, far different than we're experiencing now.


----------



## bogey21

My guess (as an ex Marriott owner) is that those who are using their Weeks or Points are happy and that those who are in Sell Mode aren't...

George


----------



## McLaddie

I am a newbie to here, having stumbled across the forum.  I am generally unhappy as it just doesn't work for me.  The move to points away from weeks has just made everything much harder to access when in the first few years we were able to go to some interesting places via Interval. So now we seem to be Marriott driven and while their facilities are luxurious, they are few and far between and really too US focussed.  So if I want to go and experience anywhere it has to be based in the US, because it is really difficult to get access to anywhere else, and then there is the time and cost of getting there.  The principle of staying in one fixed resort doesn't really work for me at the moment.  We never used the resorts last year, have rolled them over again this year with Covid, but I don't have any expectation of actually finding anywhere I would want to go.  The whole world of resale and rental is a new thing to me, and I guess I have a lot of homework to do to see whether I can make it work for me/the family.  It would be nice for it to just not cost me a fortune each year!


----------



## DeeCee

Hi everyone. We bought a legacy week - gold season at Surfwatch on Hilton Head Island in 2016. We paid $6500 including whatever fees may have been involved (don't remember exactly), but direct through Marriott resale. We love the resort, lost it in 2020 due to COVID - we had Easter week planned. We work for a school district so bought it specifically so we could travel during the Spring breaks. 

So...happy about the gorgeous resort, and love Hilton Head. It's easy to get to, we can drive (14 ish hours) or fly and be there in under 3. With COVID, we're not looking to get on a plane any time soon and the access by car was one of the major decision makers for our purchase.
. 
Not happy about the purchase price - which I figured out AFTER we bought it - that we paid too much. I knew about TUG resales, but it wasn't coming up when we were looking and we felt more comfortable buying direct through the resort at that time. Move forward 4 years - had 3 great trips. We are still hoping they'll be many more, but not so sure when that will be, given the current situation with the virus and some personal (but happy) family things happening. We have Spring break 2021 booked, but won't be able to go due to our personal family obligations.

Then COVID hit, for all of us.... I'm nowhere near happy about the way Marriott handled the shutdown, causing us to lose our week to an II certificate. We're not II members, because we have no plans of trading out in the future. I was hoping for an option to extend 2020's week usage for a few years or at least be able to turn it into rewards points, which my contract allows for any year. Marriott wouldn't allow for that option since they closed the resort so close to our arrival date and the regular cut off to trade it for rewards points had past (no exception could be made due to COVID?). Therefore, our only option was to buy II membership and pay the exchange fee of $99 to use the certificate. This adds $200 to the cost of owning (maintenance fees) for the 2020 year. 

I know many people lost travel money due to COVID and we are not the only ones. However, I really tried to book a place for this year, during a school vacation period that would equal our maintenance fees, plus II membership, plus exchange fee - approximately $1660 - for this current year. Due to the certificates offering leftover inventory and covid- top picks for us were not an option. We managed to get a sleep 4 (Surfwatch unit is a sleep 6) a couple of hours from home for the week before Christmas (we're both off). Unfortunately, I could rent the same type of unit at the same place through a local realtor for a little more than 1/2 my maintenance cost - $750. All in all it was not the hit some people lost on cancelled vacations (I'm not including the flight cancelations - credited to travel banks), but it's still money lost and if Marriott had allowed me to at least transfer my week to RP, I wouldn't have had to pay II or exchange fees.

Add that to the fact that to Marriott the week is worth ZERO. I called to see how much they would pay for us to sell it back to them. There was a time we would have gotten about 1/2 what we paid, but they told me they would take it back with no money paid to us, but they would pay the closing costs. 

In consideration of all above, and at this point in time, we are not happy with our Marriott timeshare. Sounds like the timeshare dismay one reads about on these and other message boards. I feel stuck with it instead of happy to have it....hopefully, that will change if we ever get back there before we feel we need to get rid of it. We have discussed renting it, but have never done such a thing so not really comfortable with the prospect of renting on our own. And, we'd like to give it one more try before letting it go. 

stay safe, be well
Dee


----------



## csalter2

DeeCee said:


> Hi everyone. We bought a legacy week - gold season at Surfwatch on Hilton Head Island in 2016. We paid $6500 including whatever fees may have been involved (don't remember exactly), but direct through Marriott resale. We love the resort, lost it in 2020 due to COVID - we had Easter week planned. We work for a school district so bought it specifically so we could travel during the Spring breaks.
> 
> So...happy about the gorgeous resort, and love Hilton Head. It's easy to get to, we can drive (14 ish hours) or fly and be there in under 3. With COVID, we're not looking to get on a plane any time soon and the access by car was one of the major decision makers for our purchase.
> .
> Not happy about the purchase price - which I figured out AFTER we bought it - that we paid too much. I knew about TUG resales, but it wasn't coming up when we were looking and we felt more comfortable buying direct through the resort at that time. Move forward 4 years - had 3 great trips. We are still hoping they'll be many more, but not so sure when that will be, given the current situation with the virus and some personal (but happy) family things happening. We have Spring break 2021 booked, but won't be able to go due to our personal family obligations.
> 
> Then COVID hit, for all of us.... I'm nowhere near happy about the way Marriott handled the shutdown, causing us to lose our week to an II certificate. We're not II members, because we have no plans of trading out in the future. I was hoping for an option to extend 2020's week usage for a few years or at least be able to turn it into rewards points, which my contract allows for any year. Marriott wouldn't allow for that option since they closed the resort so close to our arrival date and the regular cut off to trade it for rewards points had past (no exception could be made due to COVID?). Therefore, our only option was to buy II membership and pay the exchange fee of $99 to use the certificate. This adds $200 to the cost of owning (maintenance fees) for the 2020 year.
> 
> I know many people lost travel money due to COVID and we are not the only ones. However, I really tried to book a place for this year, during a school vacation period that would equal our maintenance fees, plus II membership, plus exchange fee - approximately $1660 - for this current year. Due to the certificates offering leftover inventory and covid- top picks for us were not an option. We managed to get a sleep 4 (Surfwatch unit is a sleep 6) a couple of hours from home for the week before Christmas (we're both off). Unfortunately, I could rent the same type of unit at the same place through a local realtor for a little more than 1/2 my maintenance cost - $750. All in all it was not the hit some people lost on cancelled vacations (I'm not including the flight cancelations - credited to travel banks), but it's still money lost and if Marriott had allowed me to at least transfer my week to RP, I wouldn't have had to pay II or exchange fees.
> 
> Add that to the fact that to Marriott the week is worth ZERO. I called to see how much they would pay for us to sell it back to them. There was a time we would have gotten about 1/2 what we paid, but they told me they would take it back with no money paid to us, but they would pay the closing costs.
> 
> In consideration of all above, and at this point in time, we are not happy with our Marriott timeshare. Sounds like the timeshare dismay one reads about on these and other message boards. I feel stuck with it instead of happy to have it....hopefully, that will change if we ever get back there before we feel we need to get rid of it. We have discussed renting it, but have never done such a thing so not really comfortable with the prospect of renting on our own. And, we'd like to give it one more try before letting it go.
> 
> stay safe, be well
> Dee



I’m not sure why you’re unhappy? 

If you owned a condo and you couldn’t use it because a hurricane or fires in the area prevented you from using it, who would you blame? Yourself? Would you be upset with the mortgage company fo still requiring payment? Would you be upset with the utility companies for still expecting payment? Would you still be upset with with your insurance company for still expecting payment? You would get zero for the very same issue. 

You had the option to buy into Interval International.  That was a better option than nothing at all. Many timeshares did not have such an option. Marriott did not even have to provide that option. There are but so many weeks in a year so there are a finite number of available units for owners to use. This was a very unprecedented event and from what I’ve seen everyone’s lives have changed for work and play. I’m sure since you work for a school district you have seen lots of changes, sacrifices and cutbacks of some sort to somehow meet the needs of students.


----------



## csalter2

McLaddie said:


> I am a newbie to here, having stumbled across the forum.  I am generally unhappy as it just doesn't work for me.  The move to points away from weeks has just made everything much harder to access when in the first few years we were able to go to some interesting places via Interval. So now we seem to be Marriott driven and while their facilities are luxurious, they are few and far between and really too US focussed.  So if I want to go and experience anywhere it has to be based in the US, because it is really difficult to get access to anywhere else, and then there is the time and cost of getting there.  The principle of staying in one fixed resort doesn't really work for me at the moment.  We never used the resorts last year, have rolled them over again this year with Covid, but I don't have any expectation of actually finding anywhere I would want to go.  The whole world of resale and rental is a new thing to me, and I guess I have a lot of homework to do to see whether I can make it work for me/the family.  It would be nice for it to just not cost me a fortune each year!



You can still use weeks as you always have. You don’t have to use points. If you deposit your week early, you should be able to get good trades on II.


----------



## DeeCee

I’m unhappy because I’m unhappy. I don’t think I need to justify that. Yeah if I owned a condo I couldn’t use because of a hurricane I’d be unhappy. But how can one compare owning a place with 365 days a year usage with 7 days a year usage. Hurricane passes, I go to the condo. Covid passes so does the timeshare options (1week)for use. The lack of other options for the opportunity to use my timeshare - not a condo - is what has me unhappy especially when other options are attached to my contract(converting to rewards points for hotel usage). As I said in my post many people lost many things due to Covid. But this is a timeshare board. So I’m only talking about my timeshare. I’m not discussing or making light of my husbands loss of employment for instance. Or my neighbors passing due to Covid. Many awful horrible and unfortunate , more important things have happened. But again, this is a timeshare board and like anyone else out there, I have a right to feel the way I feel about the way Marriott handles things. DVC (our other timeshare) worked it out much better.
Dee


----------



## DeeCee

csalter2 said:


> You can still use weeks as you always have. You don’t have to use points. If you deposit your week early, you should be able to get good trades on II.



I can use my weeks and will. But Marriott offered interval certificates with a 4 month booking window in place of my week. That’s different (and doesn’t allow for early deposits) than trading out and depositing early. Use of interval certificates are based on availability at the 4 month mark. I believe that 4 months is usually 2 months but Marriott extended it to 4 months due to Covid.? One must pay to be an interval member as well as paying to use the certificate. When we bought our week we bought specifically for the location and season, therefore never had (and still don’t) intentions of trading out or joining interval. Another aspect of our purchase that was a driving force in buying was the option to convert our week to hotel points.Marriott wouldn’t make an exception on the timeline for doing so among the Covid pandemic. That was disheartening and I still can’t figure out why that would be an issue. Those hotel points would be used anywhere anytime so a availability or lack of shouldn’t have been looked at as a problem. Hotels aren’t held for owners like timeshare resorts ....


----------



## frank808

DeeCee said:


> I can use my weeks and will. But Marriott offered interval certificates with a 4 month booking window in place of my week. That’s different (and doesn’t allow for early deposits) than trading out and depositing early. Use of interval certificates are based on availability at the 4 month mark. I believe that 4 months is usually 2 months but Marriott extended it to 4 months due to Covid.? One must pay to be an interval member as well as paying to use the certificate. When we bought our week we bought specifically for the location and season, therefore never had (and still don’t) intentions of trading out or joining interval. Another aspect of our purchase that was a driving force in buying was the option to convert our week to hotel points.Marriott wouldn’t make an exception on the timeline for doing so among the Covid pandemic. That was disheartening and I still can’t figure out why that would be an issue. Those hotel points would be used anywhere anytime so a availability or lack of shouldn’t have been looked at as a problem. Hotels aren’t held for owners like timeshare resorts ....


You bought the week direct resale from Marriott. Is the week enrolled in the DC point system? If it is enrolled, the week be in your corporate II account. With your annual club fee you have a II membership already. 

Might want to look into this. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

McLaddie said:


> I am a newbie to here, having stumbled across the forum. I am generally unhappy as it just doesn't work for me. The move to points away from weeks has just made everything much harder to access when in the first few years we were able to go to some interesting places via Interval. So now we seem to be Marriott driven and while their facilities are luxurious, they are few and far between and really too US focussed. So if I want to go and experience anywhere it has to be based in the US, because it is really difficult to get access to anywhere else, and then there is the time and cost of getting there. The principle of staying in one fixed resort doesn't really work for me at the moment. We never used the resorts last year, have rolled them over again this year with Covid, but I don't have any expectation of actually finding anywhere I would want to go. The whole world of resale and rental is a new thing to me, and I guess I have a lot of homework to do to see whether I can make it work for me/the family. It would be nice for it to just not cost me a fortune each year!


I have been trading for over a decade. I have been happy with trading and even have trades into MKO from Jan to June of 2021. 

Since the introduction of the points program a decade ago the environment has changed. I used to be able to get trades 12 months in advance. Trades dont come in as early but I have been able to see more trades easily into MVC resorts within 10 months or so.

I definitely see more trades into Marriott resorts via II within 60 days compared to pre DC points time period. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogey21

bogey21 said:


> My guess (as an ex Marriott owner) is that those who are using their Weeks or Points are happy and that those who are in Sell Mode aren't...


I would add that I expect that those who bought resale are probably a whole  lot happier than those who paid Developer prices...

George


----------



## DeeCee

frank808 said:


> You bought the week direct resale from Marriott. Is the week enrolled in the DC point system? If it is enrolled, the week be in your corporate II account. With your annual club fee you have a II membership already.
> 
> Might want to look into this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Hi, yes we bought the week direct resale through Marriott, but since that was after 2010, we cannot enroll it into the points program, but don't want to anyway.
We own DVC points, are very very happy with our Disney timeshare, and really just wanted a Marriott week during gold season on Hilton Head. We bought Surfwatch sight unseen and fell in love with the resort the first time we went there. Owning our gold season week at Surfwatch, paying what we paid, not being an enrollable week, and not wanting to use it for trades, are all perfectly fine with us and, in fact, this is exactly what we were looking to do with this ownership.

We're not unhappy with owning Surfwatch, we're unhappy with the way Marriott handled things with the shut down. With Disney, we didn't lose one point, nor any vacation time (as we did have to cancel two vacations), and in fact are getting a prorated reimbursement for our annual pass (as is everyone, not just DVC members - at least that's how I understand it). So I guess I was expecting a more "work with you" kind of attitude from Marriott. After all, if one was to purchase the points program direct through Marriott, it's pretty much comparable in price to purchasing Disney points direct through Disney - depending on the amount of points through either - and both companies have a comparable reputation. Well, not so much to me anymore, but that's just me.

Anyway, thanks for your input.

Dee


----------



## frank808

From what i understand, resale weeks purchased DIRECT from Marriott is enrollable into the DC points program without the purchase of points. Might have to pay a small enrollment fee but at one time you just had to watch a webinar to get the week into the DC points program. 

Might want to check into it. Might have something you did not expect.

I believe there are other huggers that can confirm or deny the ability to enroll a direct purchase week from MVC even post 2010.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## MICROZE

frank808 said:


> From what i understand, resale weeks purchased DIRECT from Marriott is enrollable into the DC points program without the purchase of points. Might have to pay a small enrollment fee but at one time you just had to watch a webinar to get the week into the DC points program.
> 
> Might want to check into it. Might have something you did not expect.
> 
> I believe there are other huggers that can confirm or deny the ability to enroll a direct purchase week from MVC even post 2010.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


In 2017 We purchased a RESALE-Week direct from Marriott, but had to purchase an equivalent #-DC-Points.
This is what we refer to as a Hybrid-Sale that lowered the overall cost of from $10.54/Point to $6.45/Point.
The Direct-Purchase Resale-Week was automatically enrolled in the Destination-Club program with the option each-year to elect points or exchange as a week or deposit with Interval.

Does Marriott sell RESALE weeks directly without the need to purchase equivalent DC-POINTS?
If yes, that would be an awesome option.


----------



## csalter2

MICROZE said:


> In 2017 We purchased a RESALE-Week direct from Marriott, but had to purchase an equivalent #-DC-Points.
> This is what we refer to as a Hybrid-Sale that lowered the overall cost of from $10.54/Point to $6.45/Point.
> The Direct-Purchase Resale-Week was automatically enrolled in the Destination-Club program with the option each-year to elect points or exchange as a week or deposit with Interval.
> 
> Does Marriott sell RESALE weeks directly without the need to purchase equivalent DC-POINTS?
> If yes, that would be an awesome option.



Marriott did sell resale weeks, but they were not able to be enrolled if bought by itself. That was 2018.


----------



## CPNY

csalter2 said:


> Marriott did sell resale weeks, but they were not able to be enrolled if bought by itself. That was 2018.


I thought they were selling enrolled resale weeks at certain resorts like Aruba and St Kitts. That’s what they were trying to sell me last year. An Aruba week that was enrolled, It came with points. Possible you’re referring to something else though.


----------



## csalter2

CPNY said:


> I thought they were selling enrolled resale weeks at certain resorts like Aruba and St Kitts. That’s what they were trying to sell me last year. An Aruba week that was enrolled, It came with points. Possible you’re referring to something else though.



They just sell weeks in St. Kitts and Aruba. They don’t have to be resale weeks. They cannot sell points there and in Europe. A purchase of one of those properties they use in lieu of points.  Two years ago I bought 2 weeks direct from Marriott buying Aruba and Ocean Pointe. Aruba was not resale, but Ocean Pointe was a resale. Both weeks were enrolled.


----------



## ljmiii

To recap...

Resale weeks purchased directly from MVC are eligible to be converted to MRPs - now Bonvoy Points.

Resale weeks purchased before mid 2010 (I believe June 20th) are (or at least were) eligible to be enrolled for free with a webinar.

Resale weeks purchased directly from MVC as part of a 'hybrid package' with an equal number of DPs are eligible to be enrolled.

Resale weeks purchased directly from MVC in Aruba, St. Kitts, and Europe are sold enrolled since they can't be in the trust.

And most recently, on Sep 12th Dean reported...





Dean said:


> I didn't press for details and don't recall seeing it here but here's what I was told yesterday.  They have removed the restrictions on deeded resale weeks. If you buy points equal to an underlying week or combination of weeks, you can chose those weeks instead.  For example, if one bought 4200 points, they could chose a Grande Ocean Platinum Oceanside week if it was in inventory.  You just pay the price like you were buying points.


----------



## csalter2

ljmiii said:


> To recap...
> 
> Resale weeks purchased directly from MVC are eligible to be converted to MRPs - now Bonvoy Points.
> 
> Resale weeks purchased before mid 2010 (I believe June 20th) are (or at least were) eligible to be enrolled for free with a webinar.
> 
> Resale weeks purchased directly from MVC as part of a 'hybrid package' with an equal number of DPs are eligible to be enrolled.
> 
> Resale weeks purchased directly from MVC in Aruba, St. Kitts, and Europe are sold enrolled since they can't be in the trust.
> 
> And most recently, on Sep 12th Dean reported...



When they are having specials, any of these can all go out the window as they do during summer specials.


----------



## emoneybug

We just got back from the Marriott newport Coast villas 3nights for $299 with $50 gift card after the presentation.  The offer was 1000points for $11461, plus it would come with 2000bonus points.  We said no cause we already have a free Hilton Dec2019 bay club 2bedroom week and 2 dvc contracts so not ready to dive into another company.

3rd time staying on this offer, very nice resort as always.


----------



## Toni Sprinkel

We look forward to Ocean Pointe sunshine in January!


----------



## shellbelle

Up until today, I was very happy with my ownership. Right now I am so angry I'd like to set all my deeds on fire. Due to a mix up with a reservation that was entirely and provably MVCI's fault (using emails that they sent) I'm now out $500. After an "investigation" that took two days, they essentially accused me of altering an email to make them look bad. When I pointed out that they should be able to compare their own copy of a receipt that they sent with my version they said "we can't look at an email we sent from that address." WTH? It's frustrating because there is nothing to suggest that this can't happen again, so even keeping my receipts and emails from them is useless because they will just assume that I have altered them. I hate being out $500, I hate that I have no way to prevent it from happening again, but worst of all is the insult to my integrity. I'm just livid.


----------



## frank808

Care to enlighten us so we know what the problem is and maybe avoid it?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shellbelle

frank808 said:


> Care to enlighten us so we know what the problem is and maybe avoid it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Long story so I posted a new thread in the Marriott forum below. I would LOVE to know how to avoid this problem in the future. I'm actually extremely concerned because a recurrence could have much more difficult consequences than just being out some money and I have zero reason to believe that it couldn't happen again.


----------



## shellbelle

MICROZE said:


> The one thing I dislike is having to call up to cancel a reservation. With COVID they are only operational 9:00-5:00pm EST which is inconvenient.



I know this is a very late response, but maybe it will help.

*How to cancel a MVCI reservation after hours*:
Login
Click on “Use Points”
In the dropdown box under "Manage" Select “Upcoming Reservations”
Click on "Request Reservation Cancellation" (near the top of the page)
Click on "Submit your request online" in the dropdown box
Fill out the form with ALL the necessary information and click submit.

LINK: https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/contact-form

It can take up to a few days for the reservation to show up as cancelled, but as long as you complete your end of the process at least 24 hours before your check in your points will be returned to your account. They may be in holding (depending on how close you were to check in when you submitted your request) but that's just the same as any cancellation.


----------



## Islnd

MICROZE said:


> In 2017 We purchased a RESALE-Week direct from Marriott, but had to purchase an equivalent #-DC-Points.
> This is what we refer to as a Hybrid-Sale that lowered the overall cost of from $10.54/Point to $6.45/Point.
> The Direct-Purchase Resale-Week was automatically enrolled in the Destination-Club program with the option each-year to elect points or exchange as a week or deposit with Interval.
> 
> Does Marriott sell RESALE weeks directly without the need to purchase equivalent DC-POINTS?
> If yes, that would be an awesome option.



Hopefully you see this....Curious on a "Hybrid-Sale" if the resort has a maintenance fee of say $2,000 for fixed week, but that same week has a "DC Value" of 5,000 points (I'm not even sure if the DC Points equivalent is the same as what they show on the points chart) and the maintenance fee per point is $0.60 (i.e. $3,000) what do yo have to pay?  The points fee or the fixed week maintenance fee?


----------



## Fasttr

Islnd said:


> Hopefully you see this....Curious on a "Hybrid-Sale" if the resort has a maintenance fee of say $2,000 for fixed week, but that same week has a "DC Value" of 5,000 points (I'm not even sure if the DC Points equivalent is the same as what they show on the points chart) and the maintenance fee per point is $0.60 (i.e. $3,000) what do yo have to pay?  The points fee or the fixed week maintenance fee?


You always pay the MFs on the underlying week.


----------



## Islnd

Fasttr said:


> You always pay the MFs on the underlying week.



So if I buy a resale Platinum Plus week (say Christmas or New Years) at a fixed week resort and somehow I "buy" into the points program I will still pay the fixed week maintenance fee plus the fee on the points Marriott asks me to buy into the program?  Even if I trade the whole week into the points system to use them somewhere else?  I could end up with say 7,000 points (value of fixed week) to use to trade for a $2,000 maintenance fee for the fixed week?  ..... almost $0.30 cents a point?  I imagine I then have to add (lets say they force me to buy 1,000 points)  $600 ($0.60 X 1,000 points), so I would have a total of 8,000 points for a maintenance cost of $2,600 or  $0.33 per point.  Seems like a good deal?


----------



## VacationForever

Islnd said:


> So if I buy a resale Platinum Plus week (say Christmas or New Years) at a fixed week resort and somehow I "buy" into the points program I will still pay the fixed week maintenance fee plus the fee on the points Marriott asks me to buy into the program?  Even if I trade the whole week into the points system to use them somewhere else?  I could end up with say 7,000 points (value of fixed week) to use to trade for a $2,000 maintenance fee for the fixed week?  ..... almost $0.30 cents a point?  I imagine I then have to add (lets say they force me to buy 1,000 points)  $600 ($0.60 X 1,000 points), so I would have a total of 8,000 points for a maintenance cost of $2,600 or  $0.33 per point.  Seems like a good deal?


You need to put in an actual resort and fixed week into your example.  I don't believe there is a week that costs $2000 MF that converts to a 7000 point value.  To bring a resale week into the DC system, you need to buy 3000 points.


----------



## Islnd

VacationForever said:


> You need to put in an actual resort and fixed week into your example.  I don't believe there is a week that costs $2000 MF that converts to a 7000 point value.  To bring a resale week into the DC system, you need to buy 3000 points.



I was scanning Maui, Aruba and St Thomas.  Based on the point charts for weeks 51 or 52 you need about 6-7K points for a two bedroom ocean view not front and MF appear to be between $2k to $3.5K, so I was just rounding down for the example above.  I mainly trying to understand the concept of if I own a fixed week and want enroll in the new points program (1) what would my MF be based on?  and two cost on enrolling (2).

I want to be locked in in a week because each season has bad weeks, so there is no guaranteed, but also have the option of every few years try to go to a different location.  I know best of both worlds.  I even looked into fractional units, but even then for example they guarantee a week per season and other floaters, but again.....same issue.


----------



## TXTortoise

If you buy a week, not points, in any manner you will pay that weeks MF.  If you enroll that week in any manner, via a hybrid deal or downstream purchase of points, you will still pay the week’s MF.

in addition you will pay the points MF for any points purchased.

Generally, folks purchasing something like an Aruba week to use as a points generator and the required additional points as part of a hybrid deal are looking to lower their overall average MF for the total points available.


----------



## VacationForever

Islnd said:


> I was scanning Maui, Aruba and St Thomas.  Based on the point charts for weeks 51 or 52 you need about 6-7K points for a two bedroom ocean view not front and MF appear to be between $2k to $3.5K, so I was just rounding down for the example above.  I mainly trying to understand the concept of if I own a fixed week and want enroll in the new points program (1) what would my MF be based on?  and two cost on enrolling (2).
> 
> I want to be locked in in a week because each season has bad weeks, so there is no guaranteed, but also have the option of every few years try to go to a different location.  I know best of both worlds.  I even looked into fractional units, but even then for example they guarantee a week per season and other floaters, but again.....same issue.


A fixed week that generates high points with low MF also come with a hefty price in the resale market.  You will continue to pay MF for each ownership even when enrolled.  MF for the week and MF for the DC points.


----------



## csalter2

Islnd said:


> So if I buy a resale Platinum Plus week (say Christmas or New Years) at a fixed week resort and somehow I "buy" into the points program I will still pay the fixed week maintenance fee plus the fee on the points Marriott asks me to buy into the program?  Even if I trade the whole week into the points system to use them somewhere else?  I could end up with say 7,000 points (value of fixed week) to use to trade for a $2,000 maintenance fee for the fixed week?  ..... almost $0.30 cents a point?  I imagine I then have to add (lets say they force me to buy 1,000 points)  $600 ($0.60 X 1,000 points), so I would have a total of 8,000 points for a maintenance cost of $2,600 or  $0.33 per point.  Seems like a good deal?



The ideal would be to purchase two weeks from Marriott instead of the one week and then DC points. If you were to purchase an Aruba, St. Kitts, or European week you could get your resale week in or purchase a resale from Marriott and then only pay the weeks maintenance fee.


----------



## MICROZE

The best deal we were offered was a Hybrid Fixed-Week [EY-WK52-3BR: Grand Residences Tahoe 12100-DCP] + 3000-DCP Points.
The MF were as follows

Fixed-Week [12100-DCP]: $1500
MF 3000-DCP: $1500.
This worked out to $3000-MF for 15000-DCP/Year or ~$0.20c/DCP.

The entry cost was what we walked away from $75K for the Fixed-Week + $30K for the points.
In hindsight it was a good deal given the other benefits of Chairman's-Club and low MF.


----------



## vacationtime1

MICROZE said:


> The best deal we were offered was a Hybrid Fixed-Week [EY-WK52-3BR: Grand Residences Tahoe 12100-DCP] + 3000-DCP Points.
> The MF were as follows
> 
> Fixed-Week [12100-DCP]: $1500
> MF 3000-DCP: $1500.
> This worked out to $3000-MF for 15000-DCP/Year or ~$0.20c/DCP.
> 
> The entry cost was what we walked away from $75K for the Fixed-Week + $30K for the points.
> In hindsight it was a good deal given the other benefits of Chairman's-Club and low MF.



I think you were wise to walk away from that deal.  *The upfront cost would have been $105,000, most of which would be permanently lost when the rescission period ended*. The benefit (the difference between paying $0.20/pp/year and the current MF on 15K points) is about $0.43/pp/year -- about $6,500/year. It will take at least 12 years of "savings" at this reate to recoup the loss in upfront capital, not to mention the opportunity cost as it depreciates. And that assumes Marriott is not going to change the rules.


----------



## younme4ever

DEScottzz said:


> We're pretty happy.
> 
> We've been owners for about 5 years, starting with 2500 points bought at retail. We've subsequently purchased a bundle deal and, most recently, a handful of resale points that got us to Presidential.
> 
> We like it because it disciplines us to plan vacations, and we get to stay at much nicer places than we otherwise would. I would never recommend MVC as a value proposition. It's really a lifestyle choice for those who can afford it.


Just curious, how much are you paying for MF’s for a Presidential level?


----------



## lmnanea

JCBOSS76 said:


> I said I was a bit unhappy in this survey.  That reflects my current feelings after purchasing another 2000 VC Points and another Grand Vista week.  This got me to the Presidential level with lots of "perks".  My main gripe is that I was given a pitch about how easy it is to acquire sought after weeks at various locations and then rent them for a great ROI on my investment. As I have discovered, there are a large number of issues that make it difficult and very time consuming to receive enough payback to make this investment work.  For example, I was told I would get 30% discount in points if I made a minor change to my reservation inside the 60 day window.  That's true but it turns out that the points can't be banked into the next year so they expire at the end of the year, they can only be used to book a unit with in 60 days of occupying it!  So these points are difficult to use for anything for myself and difficult to acquire something that has rental value.
> They showed me VacationCandy web site showing the great $$ listings.  Then I found that VactionCandy jacks up your asking price by $500 plus fees sowhat I would receive was much smaller.
> 
> I am just trying my first attempt at this and so I don't know how this will turn out. I booked 3 weeks at a site for Thanksgiving 2019 due to the good $/point value but the 30% point discount I will likely not be able to get value from.
> 
> I have used my previous points and weeks for vacations for more than 15 years and have been mostly very happy.


Hi, they r trying to sell us same bundle, 2K plus GV. How easy has it been for you to use the GV plus 2K points for points stay at high end choice property like Aruba or Hawaii?


----------



## lmnanea

MICROZE said:


> We purchased 2BR EY-IV Ko'Olina resale and enrolled when given the option by paying the $995 Enrollment-Fee.
> Later purchased a hybrid POINTS + 2BR Desert-Springs to reach Presidential. The hybrid sale worked out to $6.50/Point.
> Recently purchased 3K-POINTS to make Chairman's [not sure why] as we already had Titanium for as long as we own [hope for life] + 13-Months preference.
> Even though the POINTS purchase was expensive ~$10/Point we received close to 1M-Bonvoy [including CC 6X] as incentive.
> 
> Waiting on the update of the merged programs [VSN + MVCI] as we are both Chairman's [MVCI] + 5-Star [VSN].


MR, when u purchase a resale week and pay MVC to enroll into DCP, do the poimts for resale week count towards ownership status (ex: President, Chairman, etc?


----------



## lmnanea

frank808 said:


> I bought no units from the developer. But last year I did purchase 5000 DP points at $11 to enroll my two fractionals and two weeks.
> 
> For the previous decade I have only owned resale weeks and am happy owner. If I was not happy with Marriott, I would not have bought direct last year.
> 
> Now is Marriott perfect with resale owners? No, but I find they treat resale owners decently. When you buy into a system (direct or resale) and understand the rules, you tend to be a happy owner.
> 
> If MVC or HGVC change the deeded rules AFTER purchase, I would be very unhappy owner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


When you enroll resale weeks, do the resale weeks points count toward ownership status and are you entitled to Marriott Bonvoy elite status upgrades?


----------



## frank808

lmnanea said:


> When you enroll resale weeks, do the resale weeks points count toward ownership status and are you entitled to Marriott Bonvoy elite status upgrades?


Yes, when your resale weeks are enrolled they count towards ownership status. Because of resale qualification, I am Chairman's club 9.5 times over. Doesn't give me anything more though. Well I take it back as this last sales update it was pretty low key as there was no incentive to purchase more. 

You will get whatever status your ownership level qualifies for as long as you keep that ownership level. If you have Titanium by being Prssidential level but sell interests taking you below presidential level, you will lose your Titanium status.



Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## lmnanea

frank808 said:


> Yes, when your resale weeks are enrolled they count towards ownership status. Because of resale qualification, I am Chairman's club 9.5 times over. Doesn't give me anything more though. Well I take it back as this last sales update it was pretty low key as there was no incentive to purchase more.
> 
> You will get whatever status your ownership level qualifies for as long as you keep that ownership level. If you have Titanium by being Prssidential level but sell interests taking you below presidential level, you will lose your Titanium status.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


Thx Frank appreciated. How easy or what is process to get it enrolled and how long does it take. Is it $3 a point to enroll? How do you find out how many points the resale week is allotted before buyin on resale market?


----------



## frank808

Slow down and do some research. You cannot enroll a resale week by just paying $3 a point for what it is worth. MVC will not let you go that cheaply. 

To enroll one post 2010 US resale week, you will need to buy 3500 DC points costing about $40k. If you buy resale DC points, to make them usable you will pay MVC $3 a point. With resale DC points you will be looking at 1500 points that will run $5-$6 all in. So $7500 and up for 1500 points. 1500 points will not get you much if booking a 1br or larger. And definitely not enough for Hawaii resorts where a 2br will run you 4k DC points for a week. 

Better to ask questions now than jump in without knowing what you are getting into. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## lmnanea

frank808 said:


> Slow down and do some research. You cannot enroll a resale week by just paying $3 a point for what it is worth. MVC will not let you go that cheaply.
> 
> To enroll one post 2010 US resale week, you will need to buy 3500 DC points costing about $40k. If you buy resale DC points, to make them usable you will pay MVC $3 a point. With resale DC points you will be looking at 1500 points that will run $5-$6 all in. So $7500 and up for 1500 points. 1500 points will not get you much if booking a 1br or larger. And definitely not enough for Hawaii resorts where a 2br will run you 4k DC points for a week.
> 
> Better to ask questions now than jump in without knowing what you are getting into.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk



Ah! Thx you anticipated our next question Frank! Thanks to you, Dean and many others on this forum we have the key questions answered to make a decision. Appreciate the good, and the ugly - exactly what we were after. The best thing out of this due diligence was finding this forum.

we re goin with 2k developer points plus one week developer resale (2500) as starter. And looks like if we want to go after Presidential level, we would need to top up 1.5-2K DC developer points and another 3-4K resale week we probably get on resale market depending on the number of DC points they allocate to our Westin Lagunamar deeded week fr developer. Net net studying this forum is way more informative than the salespersons at MVC, but we already knew better than to trust MVC salespersons even if we have been 25+ year brand loyalists.

next task is to investigate VAC and MAR share prices to hedge given the payoff period is 5-6 years


----------



## rickandcindy23

I will be getting some advice from TUG members pretty soon.  Gotta get rid of a bunch of junk first, then Rick will let me buy what we want to own.  I have a nice big budget for buying resales and enrolling them.  Some salesperson is going to love us!


----------



## Dickiebradford

tugcccsp said:


> I am a weeks owner, purchased resale, and Marriott has treated me very well, both on phone calls, and at the resorts.


Where did you purchase the resale?


----------



## tugcccsp

Found on Redweek, but didn't use Redweek's services.


----------



## GrumpyDude

DEScottzz said:


> We're pretty happy.
> 
> We've been owners for about 5 years, starting with 2500 points bought at retail. We've subsequently purchased a bundle deal and, most recently, a handful of resale points that got us to Presidential.
> 
> We like it because it disciplines us to plan vacations, and we get to stay at much nicer places than we otherwise would. I would never recommend MVC as a value proposition. It's really a lifestyle choice for those who can afford it.


Hi,

I know this is a couple years old, but curious how resale points got you Presidential.  I was at an “owner update” to pitch me to add to my 7k and was told specifically that resale points won’t get either MVC or Bonvoy status; I.e. Presidential currently gets Bonvoy Titanium. They’re speculatively pitching that when the Sheraton / Westin acquisitions get rolled into the system (EoY?) that Presidential will likely be bumped to take more than 10k.

Thanks


----------



## dioxide45

GrumpyDude said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is a couple years old, but curious how resale points got you Presidential.  I was at an “owner update” to pitch me to add to my 7k and was told specifically that resale points won’t get either MVC or Bonvoy status; I.e. Presidential currently gets Bonvoy Titanium. They’re speculatively pitching that when the Sheraton / Westin acquisitions get rolled into the system (EoY?) that Presidential will likely be bumped to take more than 10k.
> 
> Thanks


The salesperson you were talking to lied. As long as you pay the junk fees on resale points, they qualify for the ownership levels.


----------



## gwberg

I just purchased more Vistana Options to gain Executive level in our Marriott membership. The contract includes “a right of first refusal.” Can anyone explain what this means? We have a day or so to rescind—should we?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

gwberg said:


> I just purchased more Vistana Options to gain Executive level in our Marriott membership. The contract includes “a right of first refusal.” Can anyone explain what this means? We have a day or so to rescind—should we?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROFR means that if you wish to sell the Home Options later to an external buyer, Vistana has the right to buy it instead under the same terms of the contract between buyer and seller.


----------



## Jim Mc

1st purchased in 1999 and last purchase was in Sept in Spain.  Very happy with the product and the people.  However, the IT issues we continually face make MVC look like a 3rd class organization!!!!  Worst thing is I don't think they care!


----------



## gwberg

dioxide45 said:


> The salesperson you were talking to lied. As long as you pay the junk fees on resale points, they qualify for the ownership levels.



If this is true, then I just made another dumb decision buying more Options to reach Executive level in Marriott. True?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

gwberg said:


> If this is true, then I just made another dumb decision buying more Options to reach Executive level in Marriott. True?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally, unless you were looking to requalify a VOI, buying direct doesn't make a lot of sense. Perhaps start a new thread in the Vistana forum providing details of your purchase (number of options you bought, how much you already own, total price, incentives) and people can help determine if you got a reasonable deal. There are cases were buying direct makes sense, but not very often.


----------



## beacon243

gwberg said:


> If this is true, then I just made another dumb decision buying more Options to reach Executive level in Marriott. True?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can still rescind if you recently signed. you have 7-10 days typically.


----------



## DanCali

gwberg said:


> I just purchased more Vistana Options to gain Executive level in our Marriott membership. The contract includes “a right of first refusal.” Can anyone explain what this means? We have a day or so to rescind—should we?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is probably the wrong thread to have this discussion, but since you say you only have one day, I suggest you rescind first and start a separate discussion about what you need to get to Executive so you can get advice on how to get there in the most cost-effective way.

Without knowing what you need and what your bought, I'll just point you to the following (still active) thread where you will see that people can buy a 2BR Gold week in Spain directly from Marriott for around $6500. It's actually a bundle of 4 weeks for $26K, so the price for a single week may be $8K or even $10K. The point is that this week can be treated a "points" because it would be enrolled in Abound and it would count toward Executive status. So, even at a conservative purchase price of $10K you'd be buying 2400 "points" equivalent which is $4.17 per point. And the maintenance fees are also more favorable than the points product itself. I suspect a deal like this is much better than what you got from Vistana. This is not the only option...

Rescind, research and then make an informed decision!









						Good sales offer to help increase ownership status
					

Just had a good offer, I would be interested if I was trying to get to Presidential or Chairmans but as already there I don't need more weeks.  4 weeks in Playa Andaluza Gold season Price - 26.000€/26.000$/22.000GBP First year use 2024 9600 points annually Gift 3000 DP  If interests anyone else...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## gln60

We love the most of MVC resorts we have vacationed at............beyond frustrated with using the AWFUL MVC WEBSITE.


----------



## gwberg

It’s too late now to rescind. Sigh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starrinc

gwberg said:


> It’s too late now to rescind. Sigh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was meant to be! Now, enjoy every incredible point and feature. We’ve been in the system 20+ years and love it. Learn how to use it to your travel advantage. You own a piece of the world, don’t have any regrets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwberg

gwberg said:


> It’s too late now to rescind. Sigh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hope someone can learn from my sad example. Study TUG!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwberg

Yes! Yes! Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrsafety

gwberg said:


> I hope someone can learn from my sad example. Study TUG!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to better understand, did you consider coming to TUG before making the purchase rather than afterwards?


----------

